# Daniel Silvestri, Hi everybody! :)



## Daniel Silvestri (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello everybody, I'm Daniel, I'm 22 and I'm from Milan, Italy.

Started composing dance music 7 years ago, although I produce hip hop and pop stuff now I've always been interested and fascinated by orchestral mock-ups (and real film scorings as well).

I tried to compose some orchestral stuff inspired on the film Avatar (the composition is mine, not a cover) and a kind of re-interpretation of Pirates of Caribbean OST (I know it's certainly quite noobish but I like it  ). Unfortunately I haven't got time and money to study orchestration so I do it by ear, as I did for all my music in these years before studying a little music theory at a Sound engineering course.

I have EW Silver and Kontakt Orchestral library at the moment, my dream is to get a whole Platinum... :D 

o-[][]-o


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello Daniel from Milan - and welcome to VI.  Plenty of info on the forum that should be helpful to you - enjoy!


----------



## paoling (Nov 22, 2010)

Salirò, salirò, tatta ta tatta taaa 

Welcome to vi-control Daniel, I'm italian too, from Garda Lake, and sometimes I go to Milan for job.
This is the best place to learn about sample libraries and orchestral mockups; if you need something to ask, this is the right place. Feel free to make questions, ask for opinions..

Paolo


----------



## Daniel Silvestri (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm happy this is a huge community, I'll upload something to let u hear as soon as I'll have some time to finish my stuff  (I'm producing 2 albums and a third could come soon :shock: )

Please, no jokes for my "famous" name... or if u have to, refer to Alan Silvestri, not Daniele Silvestri :D


----------

